# Dog killed puppy. What to do next?



## Dani-1995

I found a puppy in a grocery store parking lot today and brought it home. I was sitting on the steps, holding it and my dog (120lb mastiff mix) came up, licked it and the puppy licked back. Well then the dog grabs the puppy by his head, which was resting on my arm, throws it to the ground and continues attacking it. It took all I had to pull him off and even then I had to pull his ears (which I know hurts him) to get him back. The puppy did not suffer, it was dead immediatley. 

He's attacked cats before over food but in the last few months he's shown aggression to the goats. Never people or our other dog. 

He's also had some strange symptoms which I'm learning are ALL symptoms of a brain tumor. This has been coming on the past 3 or 4 months. Aggression the last two. 

I'm not sure what the next step is. I have a six year old brothers, goats, cats and another dog. I can't afford for it to be a person... I just can't. At this point I don't feel keeping him is an option but I've also have him since he was nine months old. I took him in as a rescue and have spent a lot of time with him. I don't feel comfortable rehoming either.

As bad as it sounds, I'm glad it was the puppy and not a person. It could've been so much worse. However I'm still heartbroken... this dog has been my best friend for about five years and this sudden change makes me weary of trusting him 

Any suggestions? I really don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## KW Farms

Oh gosh...that is very sad. :hug: I'm so sorry. First, I would suggest taking the dog to the vet to see if there isn't something going on...like a brain tumor as you were saying or health issue. It's very sad, but if it's not a health problem causing it and you can't find someone you're totally comfortable with taking him for training then I would *consider* euthanizing. But i'd go through all options first. Having a dog you can't trust is very difficult and i'm sure it won't be an easy decision deciding what to do. :hug:


----------



## Jodi_berg

Is he neutered? If he is already fixed you have a real problem on your hands,if he's not fixed I'd get on it quickly!


----------



## Used2bmimi

I am so sorry that you are having to deal with this. I have been through similar and I know it tears you up. My "bud" was a blue heeler. He was well trained and obedient most of the time, but was getting gradually more aggressive the older he got. I worked with him constantly and even consulted a trainer regularly. We dealt with his issues as they arose, but in the end I had to have him euthanized. He killed two of my goats, a kitten and snapped in my daughter's face. I was just sick because I almost waited too long and put my kids at risk. Both the trainer and the vet thought he had an issue with brain degeneration. The problem with keeping a large dog that is aggressive is that what if someday, despite your best efforts he ends up in the yard with your goats or worse your brother. Definitely check with your vet and get his opinion on the health or tumor issue, and a very good trainer to see if he is acting out for some obvious fixable reason, but take immediate steps to keep your family safe. I am so sorry this is happening to you.


----------



## Dani-1995

Thank you... I'm pretty upset. Its hard when its a dog you love so much and have spent so much time with. 

I'm thinking a brain tumor from what I'm reading. As it is now, I can't afford to have him seen by a vet. He also will not ride in a car or get in a kennel to go. Ive talked to a vet and they say, knowing his history putting him to sleep may be our best and safest option. 

He's not nuetered but hes always been very timid and after I talked to a vet we decided it wasn't a good option for him. 

I haven't decided what to do yet. I don't know of any rescues that would be willing to take him and he can't go to just anyone. At this point I don't want any children around him.

The dog that grabbed the puppy was not the dog I know. He seemed confused once it was over with... not sure what to think


----------



## Used2bmimi

Oh gosh that is tough. I agree that you will probably not find a rescue that will take him. None would take Bud because he had killed. I could not have rehomed Bud for the same reasons that you can't, even though my family kept pushing me to do so. Even if I had found a home that was willing to take him on, I felt that it wasn't fair to Bud to send him away, to an unknown future, and that he would suffer less if he was gently euthanized. He went out being petted and loved and told he was good. His days were shortened, but no less happy. Eight years later I sit here at my computer crying telling you this story, but I am certain that I made the right choice for Bud. I was sure a tough decision to make though. I know that you will consider carefully and do what is right for your dog, whatever that decision is to be.


----------



## kelebek

I have mastiffs and mastiff mixes - wouldn't have anything but them with my animals / family. the vet that said that he shouldn't be neutered needs a serious lesson in dogs!! But that is besides the point. 

Honestly, if I didn't have the money to have him looked at, and can't find a rescue to take him, i would say the best thing for him is to put him down before he DOES hurt someone. I know that it is hard, but what happens if he does hurt your little brother? Or one of his friends?


----------



## milkmaid

Oh man, that is tough! I think you've had some great advice. I wish I could say something that would help. Here's a :hug: and a ray: from another dog lover.


----------



## Dani-1995

I'm going to call our vet tomorrow and discuss our options. He knows the dog and his past. Its not the first time hes been aggressive and like said previously, it gets worse withe age


----------



## Dani-1995

Thank you all for your advice and sharing stories. Oddly enough its comforting to know I am not alone. Thank you... this forum is amazing :')


----------



## ThreeHavens

First off -- I am so sorry about the puppy. And I'm so sorry your best dog buddy is going through this. At this point I would talk to a good vet about the options. It may be the kindest thing to do for your dog, and the safest thing to do for your family, to have him put to rest.


----------



## MOgoatlady

You are not alone, at all. Here are two stories of my own...
My mother had a dog for 5 years, a white German Shepard who was abused as a puppy. When the time came that we had to move we were going to be living next to a family who had a 5-year-old with special needs who we knew would not understand our dogs boundaries. My mother chose the safety of this little boy, and anyone else he might have encountered, over her dog and he was euthanized. My mom still has his collar and tags locked in a memory box and just the sight of them makes her cry to this day. great friends, be they animal or human are never forgotten, and it was better that we let him go while he was a good dog rather than be forced to "destroy a vicious animal"

The second was a family members dog, he was 13 and I did not know that he was getting senile, and also had a tendency to turn violent, had killed at least 8 cats and had bitten 3 children, including his boy who had had him since he was 2. We were over visiting and my 14-month-old son ran by him, tripped and landed on his leg. He still has scars and he was lucky that the dog bit his arm rather than his face. Even after this happened the adult in the household refused to either put him down or chain him up, and we did not go to their house until over a year later when he had finally been put to sleep after trying to attack her 1-year old grandson. We were actually apologized to after the dog died but I am still uncomfortable with the adults who should have made the decision before it ever happened. I have to push myself to think of the fact that this dog had 10 years of being a little boys best friend, making sure he knew he was safe and loved. he spent the last 2 years of his life without the petting and love he had known because of his senility. His boy couldn't take care of him, and I believe he really stopped loving him as a result. 

I know you love your dog, and I really and truly hope that your vet is able to help him get better. If not please let him go, or keep him in a place where he has no chance of ever hurting another animal or worse a human. This is a very hard choice and I hope you are able to help him. Good luck, and best wishes.


----------



## Dani-1995

I appreciate the words of comfort and advice. It helps in a strange way.

I feel like its my fault... maybe if I had stood up or introduced then differently it wouldn't have happened. But I didn't. I feel like I'm letting my friend down and I don't know if I can do that. It feels horrible... like our only option is to put him down because I mad a mistake. He really is my best friend... hes always had issues and know this. Maybe if I had gotten a trainer when I first got him it wouldn't have happened. But it really is my fault and now he'll likely suffer because of my stupidity. I'm going to try everything I can afford... I can't kill my buddy


----------



## clearwtrbeach

First I'm very sorry!! After having showed dogs, done rescue etc. I would NOT send him to another home- that could be sending a danger to someone else. I understand the money for the vet. You mention you can't get him in a car or crate? What behavior does he show when you do this? Have you tried putting his food in a crate, in order to crate train him? I had one dog after many years started to get aggressive, no health problems, no change in household members nothing to warrant it. He cornered me one day- as hard as it was I drove him down to the clinic that day. I could not take a chance not just for my other animals, but my children. 
I feel for you, and I'm sorry


----------



## Dani-1995

He's not shown aggression to people... yet. Thats my biggest fear. I'll most likely have him put down... he was not acting like his self at all today. He has started pacing alot even though he does play. I am not fearful of him but the rest of the family is


----------



## FreckledFarmer

I am sorry you are going through this. It's making me emotional reading through this thread. I can imagine it's such a hard situation to be in


----------



## xymenah

I know what your going through. We had a dog we rescued named Bones. We think he was a mastiff, lab mix. He loved his people and was always a little rough with other animals but never meant to hurt them. He started getting more aggressive even to his humans and not himself then one day he just snapped. He ran to the neighbors yard and nearly killed their 14yo cat. The next day he attacked my goat Beep and cut an artery in her face. My mom became afraid to handle him. We had done so much for that dog. When we found him he had lost the will to live and was ready to die from starvation, a broken hip and hairless due to mange. We brought him back to health. We even got him hip surgery to regain the use of his leg then again after he re shattered it by running into a hose spicket at a full run. He was our big lug but we knew there was nothing else for us to do but put him down. He was no longer the Bones we knew before. I wish you the best and I know its hard. :hug:


----------



## Arkie

I've always admired the Mastiff breed. Can't help but wonder if this is aggression toward another dog is something in the genes though. My Nephew had a beautiful registered male he'd raised from a pup, his son was around the dog from diapers, rode him pulled his ears, tail, bit him, dog NEVER showed any aggression, though he was openly challenging (no bark or growl, just the LOOK) toward strange humans. One day Justin brought home a beagle puppy. Weaning age, just as wiggly, enthusiastic as only a beagle can be. The Mastiff leaned down and smelled the pup then grabbed it and crushed it with one jaw squeeze. Justin was horrified at this unpredictability, walked in the house picked up a rifle and killed the dog. Couldn't have ever trusted him around his son again.

Bob


----------



## Used2bmimi

Dani, you are not letting your buddy down. You have loved him for a long time and you will love him through this. It is not your fault what happened, and likely from what you've said, he is not completely in control of it either. It just is. You did not do anything stupid and you did not make a mistake. You should be able to hold a puppy, or a kid, or a baby around your dog in any position at any time. I know (from experience) that you are desperately sad right now and grasping at straws. You guilt is a natural extention of your feeling of responsibility for your dog's welfare. Dont let it tear you up. You have done well with him and given him a good life for a long time. But, something is wrong with him now that cant be fixed, and that changes everything. If he has a brain tumor, or something like it going on, it would have happened no matter what you had done. You have had the advice of your vet and your loved ones, and some others. You will make a good decision. IF that decision is euthanasia, you will be kindly and lovingly helping your friend to avoid the suffering that will likely come with a tumor, and the shame that his loss of control will cause him. He will have fewer days in total, but will know love for all of them. Be strong enough to give him that. IF the answer is something else, make sure you do it very carefully. The guilt you feel now for your buddy will will compound greatly if you allow him to do something truly horrible before you act.


----------



## ThreeHavens

This is not your fault. Animals make their own choices ... you can't control or predict that all the time :hug:


----------



## Dayna

The dog being the size that it is, if it were me, I would seriously consider putting the dog down. I know it's hard, but that's a very very large animal. And while he hasn't shown aggression to humans "yet", how long ago did he not show aggression to dogs? 

I keep flashing that scene in my mind. What if you had been holding a baby?

At the very least, he needs to be confined in a large heavy duty chain link kennel type situation till you can find out of he's ill or not and if you are going to put him down or not. If it is something like a brain tumor your family should be very afraid. At some point he could snap and kill someone.

I konw that some could say that "any dog could snap at any time". But you have warning signs, it would be best to not ignore them lest a tragedy of a higher nature occur. I would never be able to forgive myself if I had signs of an ill or aggressive dog and it killed or hurt someone.

All of the above is coming from a complete place of love, I can only imgaine how heartbreaking it is to see your loving companion go down this road.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

There are many causes of sudden on set aggression- one being lyme disease- here is a link to get a little better idea on what may be causing it. http://www.caretoadopt.org/info/display?PageID=2243


----------



## Dani-1995

My mom is friends with a behaviorist and we've came to the conclusion that he will be put down. He's continued to have strange behavior towards us, including not recognizing us. He also tried to bully our goat who used to be his best buddy. He snapped at her through the fence for food as well. 

He'll most likely be put down before Christmas unless anyone knows a rescue willing to take him. I personally, with yalls help and experts as well as my own beliefs, think this is the right choice. Its not feasible to keep an aggressive, especially one so large and powerful. While I do still love him, I feel he is suffering. I can still remember the good times we've shared. 

Thank you all so much for your kind words and sharing your stories. It helped me realize what the best thing for all involved is. I don't want to be a person with the uncontrollable dog that kills someone family pet or worse. I'm only seventeen and this has honestly been the hardest thing I've ever gone through. Thank you so much... You have all helped more than words can say.


----------



## Dani-1995

I totally agree with everyone on it being safer to have him put to rest. I have six year old brother who saw the attack. Now he's terrified of the dog as well as my sister who is fifteen. 

I hate to say it, but I'm glad it was a puppy we weren't too attached to instead of a person or another one of our pets or even a neighbors pet. It could have been so much worse and in order to assure there isn't a chance it could ever be worse, we'll do the right thing.


----------



## sweetgoats

Oh hun , first of all you did not do anything wrong in the way you introduced them. Your dog sniffed and licked the puppy, and that would make me feel like they would be ok. 
 I will tell you a story of someone I know that had a bunch of Doberman Pinchers that turned on the owner and as he opened the gate and they were charging to attack him he had to shot every last one. 

 now for them I guess their brain can swell and it puts pressure on it and they are in such pain they just turn mean. I am not saying that is the same thing, but please know it is nothing you did.

 I can only imagine how you feel right now, not knowing what to do. I will say go with your gut. Only you know this dog and only really you can make this decision.


----------



## KW Farms

:hug: I think you're making a very mature, responsible decision. Obviously you care a great deal for your dog, family, and others.


----------



## pitchik

I am the PROUD owner of 6 pitbulls....and very many feral cats & stray pups. If a dog kills a puppy it does not necessarily mean the dog has a medical condition. It of course can...but not necessarily. Some dogs possess dog aggression (DA) as a natural hereditary instinct. Some dogs do it because they instinctly KNOW the pup must die due to the pup having a medical problem. Some dogs do it...IDK....cuz some dogs do it.


Do NOT condemn your dog for this. It happens. Ive seen it too many times to blame the dog. The dog doesnt attack goats, other pups, kittens, cats...whatever that it has been brought up around...because it know better. They were there before it or at th same time.....


A vet can check your dog out for not too much $$$. Dont condemn the dog until you know it is sick or crazy....seriously.......you are human...you do not KNOW WHY this happened, but if theres no medical tumor.....than just trust in your dog.


Unless it shows signs of hating humans...then do something.


----------



## pitchik

Im sorry, did nt read everything. yes, if he exhibits strange behavior towards ayll then somethings wrong.....Lemmie ask you this...did you notice the strange behavior BEFORE the pup killing? Or after??? Something to ponder.......


----------



## Dani-1995

Some of it before... like bobbing his head, hitting his head hard on stuff, twitching and problems walking (that one comes and goes). He's typically protective of me and the only time he's shown human aggression is when a shady sales man came to the door when we were home alone... he growled at the man and the man headed right back to his car. 

The fact that it was unprovoked and very sudden is the scary part. There was no reasoning for it... no warning signs or anything. 

Personally, I'm still comfortable around him. I know he wont hurt me or my mom. Hes fearful of men and bouncy around kids... he also likes to push the around a bit but hes always been nice to them. 

Its a conflicting place to be in... on one hand I love my dog and I know he loves me and I want to keep him. On the other hand hes shown sudden aggression, 3 member of our household are scared of him and I think it could be kinder and safer to our neighbors and their pets. 

I've done nothing but cry over it since it happened. Thats all I can do. 

Its the hardest thing I've been through... ever


----------



## Trickyroo

Im sorry for all the turmoil you have been put through...
Do you know the parents of this dog ? Sometimes its genetic.
I wouldnt trust this dog at all , bottom line.
The only reason I am saying this is because you have seen things prior to the puppy attack . His strange behavior scares me to think he may eventually turn on you or a family member. 
If nobody trusts this dog and feels extremely unsafe around him , this dog is going to sense the uneasiness and that alone can cause him to challenge your authority or worse attack you or the family.
No one is going to want a dog with this type of behavior .
The best thing to do for everyone involved including the dog is to have him put down. 
If anybody give you a problem about making the decision on putting him down , ask them to take the dog then , I bet they find a reason they can't of course.
IMO , this dog is like a loaded weapon waiting to go off. ( again )


----------



## Used2bmimi

You are doing great Dani. You seem like a smart, strong kid with great values. You will surely be an admirable adult.


----------



## Dani-1995

I do not know his parents. I got him as a rescue when he was about nine months old. I was told by the previous owner he was presa canario but after more research I don't think he is. I call him a mastiff mix... possibly cane corso cross. 

I know for a fact he has been beaten by the previous owner. He came to me fearful of leashes, water hoses, men, loud noises and other animals. He was bullied by a border collie at his previous "home". He was skinny, had a skin infection and worms and fleas when I got him. He was even scared to go in a house. It took a full month, 15 mins three times a day, to get him to walk on a leash and then another two weeks to go in the house without being scared. At the time it was cold outsie adn we didn't have an outdoor shelter to keep him warm so he had to come inside


----------



## ksalvagno

You gave him a great life and he got to know love and comfort. You are also being very responsible and know when to do the right thing. If he has a brain tumor or something, there will be no more suffering. You did a great thing and always remember that. :hug:


----------



## Dani-1995

I'm having him checked by a vet and behaviorist. We'll go from there. Its been a long journey to get where we are and he deserves as much thought as I can possibly give him


----------



## Used2bmimi

Oh good, having all the information will help you greatly. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Dani-1995

He's getting checked Monday. I'll post the findings after that. Talking to the behaviorist on the phone he seems to think it was dominance over me that triggered it so he is coming to our house to do the evaluation


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Again so sorry you're having to make the decision. You mentioned before this attack he was bobbing his head hitting his head on hard things and twitching. Makes me wonder if he's got something neurological going on- may or may not be treatable. Just something to think about.


----------



## Dani-1995

Thats why hes going to a vet too. It will stressful for all of us... our vet seems to think he may just have fleas or something like that. He said some dogs just have habits and its equal to people tapping their fingers on a desk and such. But we'll see from both perspectives and make our decision after wards.


----------



## Trickyroo

Hon , if this is the same vet that said neutering wasn't good for him , you may want to find yourself another vet. JMHO
I cannot say without seeing your dog , but I doubt its fleas and I doubt that is a small habit he picked up. You need a vet that will do a thorough exam on this dog and for the money you will be spending , you want your moneys worth and you want to give your dog the benefit of the doubt too. It may be something neurologically wrong and there is nothing you can do but end his suffering humanely and peacefully.
Your doing all the right things here honey and I hope you can get some solid answers to help you make the right decisions that will ultimately 
decide your dogs fate. Good luck .


----------



## Dani-1995

Its a totally different vet. The other has moved to another state. This vet said he isn't going to say anything is or isn't wrong with him without an exam and MRI. Luckily, he is very affordable on his rates and we've heard good things about him. When I talked to him he explained there are several things, alot of them easy fixes, that can cause the symptoms. He said the aggression may just come down to breed but we never know unless he is examined and evaluated. 

If Diggity does end up having a brain tumor or neuro problem he will be put down. I don't want him to suffer, but I don't feel right about having him PTS without knowing.


----------



## Trickyroo

AWESOME ! Im glad hear you have found a affordable vet and a good one at that. Good luck to Diggity .
Keep us posted ?


----------



## Dani-1995

I sure will... I'm just anxious. Plus the vet is letting us come in Christmas Eve which is even cooler to me


----------



## Trickyroo

Good , Im glad he would see you on such short notice and on a holiday to boot !! 
Good luck again !


----------



## Dani-1995

He said he understands the situation because he had something similar happen with a great dane. 

I think we'll like him alot. He seems very good with the molosser mastiff type breeds


----------



## Trickyroo

There is nothing like finding a vet that you can really relate to and is extremely talented with the animals and has experience with certain breeds and their specialties. 
Diggity will be in good hands


----------



## Dani-1995

No brain tumor or other health issues that the vet could find

The behaviorist came and evaluated him. He passed the evaluation with flying colors. The behaviorist did say he's very playful and very protective over me. He said Diggity more protective of me than the usual dog would be. He seems to think the combination of playful and protective may have triggered him to attack. So now we know that and will keep all unknown animals away. The behaviorist said if we add anymore pets do fence intros only until were sure he wont do anything. Im not sure we'll ever know for sure but at least we have expert opinions now. 

Vet and behaviorist both said no reason to have him put down or for our family to fear him.


----------



## Trickyroo

:hug:Thats good news !!! Im happy for you sweetie 
Sometimes we will never know what makes animals do the things they do..but what we can do is make it a safe world for them and the ones they are around.
I would still be careful with any animal or human in Diggity's presence.
In the back of your mind you may never really feel comfortable with him around humans/animals. And for good reason.

But at least you know he isnt sick. Now you just have to be on alert with him when circumstances arise that can trigger him.

IMO ,I wouldnt have Diggity around the goats. With his size , a overly friendly gesture from one of the goats to you might make Diggity feel the need to get in between you and the goat or even a child.

You will have to re train your habits that you have had with Diggity for his protection as well as everyone and everything else.
But it is doable though. IMO.

Good luck with Diggity 

Merry Christmas :snowbounce:


----------



## Dani-1995

He lives with a goat now and their best buds. They're separated for feeding and treats. Of course, this goat hates me unless there is food involved. She doesnt.mind a rub or so but usually she prefers my mom and sister. 

I doubt he will ever be with any other animals or children, other than his goat. He's always liked her and done well with her so I dont fear him with her. He actually gets upset without her

The behaviorist told us to stick to a schedule for him and have a sense of normalcy. I trust Diggity with my self and our family. I will likely be the one caring for him here on out.


----------



## Dani-1995

I do have to say, its a huge relief to know. I still love my boy and he will always be my baby. 

Thank you for support! And Merry Christmas!


----------



## Used2bmimi

Dani, I am so glad you got the answers you were looking for. I am left with questions about the other symptoms you told us about, but I know that you have given this a lot of thought and consulted experts even though it was surely costly to do so. I trust that you and Diggity will have lots of happy times ahead. Merry Christmas!


----------



## firelight27

I read this whole thread and I'm so glad to see you don't have to put him down! When you mentioned twitching, trouble walking, smacking into things, etc. it sounded very much like neurological issues. But if you take all of that away and look only at the aggression...towards puppies and not towards humans...it sounds like DA (dog aggression.) There isn't anything you can do about it when it happens. We have a pit bull with this issue, as many pit bulls tend to have. People fear them because they think that they will attack HUMANS, but unless they have been mis-trained/mis-treated they do not and will not. Luckily, DA is usually reserved for dogs only. Just because a dog attacks others dogs does not mean they will ever be aggressive with people. The only way to make sure of this is to have the dog examined by both a vet and behaviorist...which you did, and I applaud you for your responsible, careful thinking!

If only more people were are intelligent as you are and followed these steps! Most people just kill the dog or lock them up forever without first taking those logical steps. If it had been a medical condition, or if either expert you consulted felt he was a danger to humans, euthanizing would have been the most responsible step IMO. However, knowing a couple of dogs with DA as well as I do, I know that a dog aggressive towards other dogs can be perfectly adoring with humans. My friend has a German Shepard mix who is the same. He lived with us awhile and his dog and our Pitt got into some insane fights that we couldn't predict and were insanely vicious. Shelby (Pitt) gets along with our other two dogs for the most part but does occasionally snap at our little neutered Heeler for no apparent reason, where-as most of the time she will play/sleep with him. 

The WEIRD thing is puppy aggression. I have never seen worse DA than that of a an adult who hates puppies, they go into a murderous rage where-as they may only snap at other adults. We had a lab who did this. I wanted to show him in 4H as a kid but couldn't because he savagely attacked a puppy. He loved other dogs to death, but tried to mutilate puppies. When we got Shelby, he attacked her as well because my then boyfriend (now husband) didn't listen to me and got her near him. He ripped out two of her teeth! Luckily she was a large-breed puppy and he wasn't near as big as a Mastiff so she wasn't critically injured. Now she herself tries to kill puppies. Its scary, and they go psychotic. Those kinds of dogs can never be trusted with puppies, and introducing other dogs is a careful, often unpredictable process. In the case of Shelby and my friend's Shepard....they like some dogs and others they immediately want to attack. In my experience, with a lot of professional training (think Dog Whisperer), DA against other adults can be managed....but I have yet to see any success against dogs who want to kill puppies, and their anger is much more intense towards the puppies than other adults, always. Their intent with the puppies always seems to be to kill, not just to fight. So loooooooong story I've made this short, he can probably never be near a puppy, but other dogs are possible if the steps are careful and they are always supervised. Also, with his sheer size it makes it 50 times more dangerous for normal sized dogs to be anywhere near him, because most attacks are spontaneous and without warning.


----------



## sweetgoats

What a wonderful Christmas present that is.

I am so happy there was nothing wrong with him other then loving you so much.


----------



## Dani-1995

The vet saw him do the twitching, head rubbing ect., and said the twitching was fleas and a dirty coat (outside dog). The head rubbing is a habit he has... the vet said its very normal in very active dogs or nervous dogs. He is fairly hyper for a mastiff his age. His walking comes from malnutrition in his previous home, vet said its common in dogs with his background (xtra large, fast growing, cheap food). He said other than that he was in good health and seemed very friendly to people.

Diggity barked at the other dogs when we walked past, but not aggressively. I think he was scared and nervous. I kept him in the car until it was time to go back for his exam to make sure nothing happened. 

I'm absolutely going to be very cautious of any new dogs. He still loves his cats and goat and our other dog. I've been careful to separate him from everything while eating. 

I'm glad I can keep my big lug. Sure, I was furious with him after the attack but he'll always be my baby. Now, I just know more of his problems and to very cautious with other animals. It was worth the time and money to keep him. I hope we never have another dog with theseboys issues but at least I can control his. 

Our behaviorist actually uses alot of cesar millan stuff. He gave me tips on how to stop attacks should there be any and helped us all to understand more about how Diggity thinks.


----------



## pitchik

Let me say, before this thread ends up in the "historical posts" section....I have an APBT (pitbull) with nuerological issues. She cantracted distemper before she was born. Long story, apparantly a momma dog can harbor the vaccine instead of "use it" for some time, and if she becomes pregnant some of her babies can contract the disease. Anyways, Daizy was born with the disease, and survived. It "fried" her motor skills. She walks like a drunken sailor.


That being said, she is the smartest dog ever. Learned everything 3 times faster then any other dog. She just walks terribly funny....



Once in a GREAT while she displays strange behavior. And it USUALLY involves an altercation with another dog. Once I saw her laying there, getting her ear cleaned by her mama, and she jumped up like a cat that had gotten scared and attacked her mama......


She is alomst 7 years old (They said she wouldnt live till one yo!) and this has heppend 4 times (similar) I am told as she ages the lesions in her brain shift & change. Until she exhibits horrible, constant behavior, I am willing to accept this....as she has blessed me with so much happiness and love.......we are not all perfect!




Just a thought...


----------



## Dani-1995

I have no idea about the first 6 months of his life. I was told he stayed with the breeder the person who was giving him away kept him for 3 months and he snapped chicken bonesout his wifes hand, so they got rid of him. I can understand why he would snap food at that time, he was very skinny and obviously hungry. 

He has started walking better. Our vet suggested that he may been hit by a car (hence his fear of cars) and never recovered fully. My dad actually is doing work for a retired vet now and they got to talking about it and he said that he'd think either playing or protective/jealous over me. I think I made a mistake sicne I got him... we play keep away with his stuffed toys and I'll often push him back and say calm or no. I did that with the puppy too, not thinking it could possibly trigger. I told the behaviorist this and he said that could have helped him thin it was a toy for him. The way he grabbed it was just like a toy.

I didn't really think about that at the time.... It was pretty traumatic for our family and we were very upset with Diggty for a couple days. 

I am willing to deal with his issues, both behavioral and health wise (if there are any) until he passes. Like sad before, he's made me happy for four years and nothing has made me rethink having him until the incident. I don't know what went through his head and I never will. I can think and guess all I want but its not changing anything. I can however keep other unknown animals away and know his problems a little better now.


----------



## Used2bmimi

Doin' great Dani! Glad to hear that you got the info you needed. Keep on loving that big lug! Be aware and use caution, but love on your buddy.


----------



## Trickyroo

Keep up the good work Dani 
In all your emails you have spoken about the love you have for Diggity 
It shows through all the steps and precautions you have taken with him
to help him become a good citizen once again in his own home.
Good luck to you and to Diggity


----------



## MOgoatlady

I am glad you got him thoroughly checked out, and wish the both of you best of luck and for Diggity a long, peaceful life!


----------

